# Touchpad Sale At Tiger Direct On Friday November 4Th



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.tigerdire...74-_-tigeremail


> * We've Got TouchPads!*
> 
> We have limited Quantity of HP TouchPads which we will make available, Tomorrow November 4th, at 2:30pm eastern time. *This time we've made a bundle.*​
> 
> ...


It's not the cheapest price obviously, but you do get some accessories and it's a chance for some of you who haven't found one yet.


----------



## EnderDane (Oct 10, 2011)

I just got this email from Tiger Direct's waiting list. I already have one so I thought I'd share.

==============================
TigerDirect.com
HP TouchPad Alert
==============================

Dear J.P.

Thank you for signing up to be alerted to HP TouchPad inventory.

We have a few HP TouchPads that will be made available, Friday, November 4th, at 2:30pm eastern time. They will only be available on our website by going to the following link:
www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/campaigns/hp/touchpad_available.asp?SRCCODE=WEM2874TT&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2874-_-tigeremail

Our call center does NOT have access to this inventory. Again, you can only purchase the TouchPads online by going to:
www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/campaigns/hp/touchpad_available.asp?SRCCODE=WEM2874TT&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2874-_-tigeremail

Now, we don't have enough HP TouchPads to satisfy everyone who has signed up to get these HP
TouchPad alerts. So, we wanted to give you a quick heads up before it goes live Friday at 2:30pm ET.
Remember, it's likely to sell out within about 5-10 minutes.
www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/campaigns/hp/touchpad_available.asp?SRCCODE=WEM2874TT&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2874-_-tigeremail

In the event you try to purchase and it sells out, just know we're continuing to try to source more
HP Touchpads bundles. As soon as we get more, we will send you a quick email to let you know.
Be assured we are working aggressively to get more.

===============================
WHAT DO I GET?

- HP 32GB TouchPad
- Belkin 10.1" Tablet Case
- Belkin FlipBlade Tablet Stand
- Creative Labs D80 Bluetooth Speakers
- (Bonus: HP 16GB USB Flash Drive)

All for just $279.99.
www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/campaigns/hp/touchpad_available.asp?SRCCODE=WEM2874TT&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2874-_-tigeremail
===============================

EXPECTATIONS
Due to overwhelming demand for this product, it's expected to sell out within 5-10 minutes.
That means that it may say "SOLD OUT" at 2:35pm. Also, we're limiting this inventory to one
unit per customer. Sorry. No rainchecks. No backorders. Once we sell out, that's it.

===============================
QUICK RECAP:

Limited Quantity of HP TouchPads

Available at 2:30pm eastern 11/4/11

Only available online at:
www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/campaigns/hp/touchpad_available.asp?SRCCODE=WEM2874TT&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2874-_-tigeremail

===============================

Regards,

TigerDirect.com
Deal Alert Team

P.S.: To give you a better shot of purchasing the HP TouchPad, we recommend that you
do NOT forward this to your friends or post it on Facebook. That will prevent you from
competing with your friends on this deal.

Also, for a smoother transaction, we recommend you make sure your bill to address
and ship to address match what's on file with your credit card company. You can also
prevent further delays by logging in to your TigerDirect.com account today to ensure all
your information is up to date. That will allow you to log in quickly and complete your
order in record time.

If you do not have a TigerDirect.com account setup, you can set it up today to prevent
setup delays tomorrow.

Good luck!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PERMISSION SETTINGS:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PRICE AFTER MAIL-IN REBATES. CLICK ITEM FOR DETAILS.

Prices valid through 11/05/2011 unless otherwise noted.
Not responsible for typographical, technical, or descriptive errors of products herein.
Prices are subject to change. Items may be available online or by phone only--prices and availability in TigerDirect stores may be limited.

REFERENCE PRIORITY CODE: WEM2874

Coupons cannot be combined with any other coupon, offer, sale or discount.
Coupons are not applicable to prior orders. Coupons are subject to change without notice.
One coupon redeemable per item per customer. Not redeemable for cash.
Limited to stock on hand. (ANY OTHER USE CONSTITUTES FRAUD)


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

my super awesome thread > http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?p=44372594


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

merged topics.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

*All for just $279.99.*
This is bundling with a ton of stuff that you have no use for Is it worth it to purchase tiger direct's 129.99 worth of stuff for a 149.99 device?


----------



## LexiconDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

In all honesty I would have to say yes it is totally worth it. My touchpad is literally my favorite purchase of the last year and hey its cheaper doing it this way than having to buy a shitty hp laptop from best buy to get one


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

plus all the stuff works with the tp.
these deals tick me off.
I am phoneless b/c of the TP...


----------



## knicksfan6 (Oct 29, 2011)

Not worth it at all I have no use for anything included in the bundle but the case, if the case even fits the tp since it's a case for a 10.1 inch tablet, the touchpad is 9.7 inches. The case probably will fit, though its pretty audacious for them to bundle a case that isn't specifically designed for the tp. So essentially is the tp and a case worth 280? You could find one for less on eBay.


----------

